# Great Dane Graphics Offers Holiday Stock Art Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stock art holiday designs can be used to create beautiful custom shirts for holiday parties, family gatherings, jingle bell 5K road runs, personalized gifts, and much more. 

With the high-quality, preseparated four-color process stock artwork offered by Great Dane Graphics, you can offers clients a variety of choices, which can be further customized with text, logos, or other graphics. 
As part of the new Volume 4 Raster Stock Art Collection, these designs come in separate files for screen printing and several types of digital printing. Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 EPS files for easy importing. 

Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. These can be used for direct-to-garment printers, dye sublimation, large-format printing, and more. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and EPS files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. 

For more information, go to www.greatdanegraphics.com; email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.


----------

